# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  A lexohet letersi dhe a njihen poetet e sotem Shqiptare !?

## brunilda_it

*A lexohet letersi dhe a njihen poetet e sotem Shqiptare !?
*
*Jemi deshmimtare te kesaj jete te gjithe !
Qofshin njerez te thjeshte, poete e shkrimtare te gjinive te ndryshme !
Neper kohera nga brezi ne brez letersia shqiptare dhe poetet jane pjesa me e ndeshkuar e krijimtarise !
Nje pjese e krijimeve tona behen "pre" e botimeve te here pas hereshme te shtepive botuese te cilat jane kthyer ne nje "treg piraterie" , gje e cila ben te humbas poeti dhe vlera e vertete e krijimit !
Duhet te gjejme te ky forum shfaqjen e krijimeve tona per te hequr stresin e vazhdueshem te krijuar ne keta tregje botimi !
Por e verteta e mbetur eshte e shkruara ne leter e cila pret driten e botimit nga dora e POETEVE !*



_p.s ___*E hap perseri  kete teme se nuk mund te quhet e ezauruar per shkak te disa "personaliteteve" qe nuk arrijne  te  KOMUNUKOJNE  me  POETET- e  jo  me  me  LEXUESIT e THJESHTE !!*

*RESPEKTET  e  MIA  TE  SINQERTA !*

----------


## trysil

Letërsia njëra ndër dimensionet më të rëndësishme të çdo kombi, natyrisht së bashku me artet tjera, po përjetojnë krizë të paparë...
Vlera (ajo që sot është jo e bollsllshme) po ngulfatet gjithnjë e më shumë nga jovlera. Në Kosovë përveç tjerash është shthurur tregu, përkatësisht plasimi i librit, kështu që pjesa më e madhe e autorëve të cilët botojnë libra  ua dhurojnë miqve. 
Merre me mend, libri në Kosovë botohet kryesisht 500 eksemplarë. 
Atëherë apriori shtrohet pyetja, deshëm e s deshëm sa lexues i paska Kosova?

*Çfarë të bëjmë që të krijohet vlera dhe lexuesi i devotshëm*

Në të gjitha shkollat duhet të funksionojnë bibliotekat shkollore nga niveli fillor, i mesëm dhe më gjerë. Nëse funksionojnë bibliotekat nëpër shkolla, atëherë mësuesit Letërsisë do të ngjallnin pasionin ndaj librit tek nxënësi... Nxënësi do të pajisej me dije, do të ushqehej me art dhe zhgënjimet e tija do t' i shndërronte në diçka tjetër në pasionin për art dije dije kështu do ta ushqente shpirtin, ndërkaq një shpirt i ushqyer mirë është i nevojshëm si buka për një vend të shumëvuajtur që sapo ka dalë nga kthetrat e pushtimit.

Shumë qohet pluhur për ngritjen e cilësisë në arsim, edhe pse dorën në zemë është bërë bukur shumë për hapësirën shkollore, megjithatë ngecje ka, madje ka në ato pjesë të domosdoshme që nuk do të kushtonin shumë lekë.
Shkollat, varësisht prej profilit, duhet të pajisen me literaturë përkatëse, madje jo vetëm të letërsisë, por edhe të profileve tjera, varësisht nga drejtimi: shkencë, arte gjuhë, ekonomi, teknikë, mjekësi etj. Pra gjithkund, në çdo skutë shkolle, qyteti duhet të kishte biblioteka, sepse kurrë, absulutisht kurrë nuk mund të më bind kush se një shkollë mund të jetë e mirë, për lakmi pa pasur ajo një  bibliotekë. 

SHKOLLA PA BIBLIOTEKË ËSHTË GJYSMË SHKOLLE  

Libri, pavarësisht zhvillimit teknik, mbetet gjithnjë i pazëvendësueshëm.

Dhe më në fund, patjetër, kështu dhe vetëm kështu do të krijohej lexuesi i mirëfillt intelektual, do të ngulfatej antivlera, do të shumëfishoheshin ekzemplarët e librave. Dhe, më në fund, ajo çka është më e rëndësishmja atdheu do të ishte më i fortë.

----------


## Kinney

Si nje njeri qe nuk marr vesh nga letersia,

Pyetje e drejte,
por kjo vlen jo vetem per shqiperine por per te gjithe boten.

Problemi eshte i dyanshem,
nga nje ane ulja e interesit per te lexuar,
dhe nga ana tjeter ulja e cilesise se materialit per te lexuar,
mjafton te hysh ne nje librari te çfaredoshme per te humbur mes mijra librave ne gare mes tyre per te qene "bestseller". 

Dikur shkrimtaret shkruanin sepse ndjenin, pa sforcim, nese shkruanin nje liber ishte sepse kishin diçka per te na komunikuar. Fjalet rridhnin natyrshem, perdorej nje gjuhe jo artificiale, metafora dhe alegori qe ishin te nevojshme per te percjelle nje mesazh e jo per te plotesuar normen. Dikur shkrimtaret nuk shkruanin per tu bere te famshem apo te çanin permes botes se letersise. 

Sot eshte e kunderta. Kjo duket ne vargjet e sforcuara me ngarkese rime e fjalor te pasur, por te varfera ne ate qe percjellin, te varfera ne ndjenje. Sepse nuk eshte me frymezimi ai qe shtyn te materializosh mendimet, por thjesht llogjika e te plotesuarit numrin e poezive qe te pakten libri te mos jete vetem me 2 faqe.

Dhe pastaj mos u habisni pse "poetet" e rinj nuk kane sukses, 
nuk mjafton vetem deshira e mire per te shkruajtur, 
duhet dhe pak talent,
duhet dhe pak ndjenje.

----------


## gloreta

Une njoh vec poetet e vjeter, poetet njihen kur je ne shkolle, kur rritesh njerezit behen vete poete.

Kur je ne mergim, fillon te lexosh poezi dhe tregime nga shkrimtare te huaj.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Une njoh vec poetet e vjeter, poetet njihen kur je ne shkolle, kur rritesh njerezit behen vete poete.
> 
> Kur je ne mergim, fillon te lexosh poezi dhe tregime nga shkrimtare te huaj.


Pse e thua kete ti??

Une psh kam pas rastin te njof poete dhe ketu ne forum. Do thuash ti ke ke pare? Ty pra ke do me pa je shume poete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Pse e thua kete ti??
> 
> Une psh kam pas rastin te njof poete dhe ketu ne forum. Do thuash ti ke ke pare? Ty pra ke do me pa je shume poete




dhe ti fillove tani hajd shkruaj nje poezi dhe pastaj do jesh poeti me i madh i koherave qe une kam pare ndonjehere.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> dhe ti fillove tani hajd shkruaj nje poezi dhe pastaj do jesh poeti me i madh i koherave qe une kam pare ndonjehere.


Te dy sikur ska lezet. 

o ti o une. meqense ti ke dunti une skam pse behem me zor, prandaj me mire vazhdo ti dhe une jam kranar per ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rachel_

Nuk njihen sepse nuk ka poete cilesore.

----------


## gloreta

> Te dy sikur ska lezet. 
> 
> o ti o une. meqense ti ke dunti une skam pse behem me zor, prandaj me mire vazhdo ti dhe une jam kranar per ty




pse kaq i druajtur mo ja nje 


*mora lapsin dhe nje flete
mendova te shkruaj nje
poezi qe te jep jete
 une te jetoj ne te.*

Ka poete qe cmohen per krijimtarine e tyre. Psh, Teta Pranvera dhe te tjere.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> pse kaq i druajtur mo ja nje 
> 
> 
> *mora lapsin dhe nje flete
> mendova te shkruaj nje
> poezi qe te jep jete
>  une te jetoj ne te.*
> 
> Ka poete qe cmohen per krijimtarine e tyre. Psh, Teta Pranvera dhe te tjere.


Une i druajtur!! E ke gabim une kenaqem kur lexoj poezit e tua.

Faleminderit shume e bukur kjo qe shkruajte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> *A lexohet letersi dhe a njihen poetet e sotem Shqiptare !?
> *
> *Jemi deshmimtare te kesaj jete te gjithe !
> Qofshin njerez te thjeshte, poete e shkrimtare te gjinive te ndryshme !
> Neper kohera nga brezi ne brez letersia shqiptare dhe poetet jane pjesa me e ndeshkuar e krijimtarise !
> Nje pjese e krijimeve tona behen "pre" e botimeve te here pas hereshme te shtepive botuese te cilat jane kthyer ne nje "treg piraterie" , gje e cila ben te humbas poeti dhe vlera e vertete e krijimit !
> Duhet te gjejme te ky forum shfaqjen e krijimeve tona per te hequr stresin e vazhdueshem te krijuar ne keta tregje botimi !
> Por e verteta e mbetur eshte e shkruara ne leter e cila pret driten e botimit nga dora e POETEVE !*
> 
> ...


Hap teme per moden,100% e sigurte qe ke sukses ne forum.
Mendimi jem....

----------


## daniel00

Po pse shkruajne poezi e jo romane ? ( Nese nuk u degjohet emri  :perqeshje:  ) 

Vjersha sot shkruajne edhe fatorinot nder te cilet shume syresh e gjejne veten ne forume .

----------


## brunilda_it

*Pershendetje te gjithe miqte e mi !
Ve re se tek tuk kjo teme eshte "DEFORMUAR" nga pikpamja e pergjigjes qe do te kerkonte vete pyetja !!
___A lexohet letersi sot ????
___Po dhe shume do te thosha une, por jam e mendimit me trysli-in, qe libri duhet te 
KLASIFIKOHET dhe ne bibliotekat e shkollave te gjenden , jo vetem autoret e rilindjes apo autore te huaj , por dhe poetet e sotem, (autore me emer , te cilet gjenden dhe brenda ketij forumi ose dhe jashte tij)  !!
___Ja si shprehet gloreta
Une njoh vec poetet e vjeter, poetet njihen kur je ne shkolle, kur rritesh njerezit behen vete poete.
Kur je ne mergim, fillon te lexosh poezi dhe tregime nga shkrimtare te huaj

Pra , te nderuar miq te mos e ngaterrojme hapesiren e kesaj teme me krijime poezish (per tu tallur), por ti pergjigjemi realitetit !
A  LEXOHET  LETERSI  SHQIPE   dhe  a   njihen  POETET   E   SOTEM  SHQIPTARE !??!?

Kjo eshte ajo c'ka na intereson te theksojme dhe te ngrejme zerin per mire , per cilindo prej nesh !
E nesermja do te jete VONE___dhe askush prej nesh s'do ta njoh krijimtarine e njeri-tjetrit, sepse librat tane rrine te strukur ne bibliotekat personale te cilitdo !
Edhe ne gjinine e ROMANIT __ ka veshtiresi njohjeje te poeteve, por  dihet  qe kjo gjini lexohet me teper nga lexuesi i mirefillte  se poezia !
*

_RESPEKTET  e MIA !_

----------


## daniel00

Brunilda Pershendetje 

Po pse mendon se romanet apo novelat lexohen me teper se poezite . 

Cfare gjejne lexuesit tek keto gjini letrare me te afert se sa te poezia ? 

A e mendoni poezine shqiptare te diteve te sotme te afert me realitetin ? 

Po romanin shqiptar , te cilit i takon akoma me teper . 

Sa e sa material te pafundem na servir koha qe jetojme , jam i bindur se brezat e ardhshem do ta denojne kete brez i cili nuk ka ditur te lidhe dy llafe ne kete ambjent ku i gjithe populli vetem duron e ku te gjitha gazetat jane zyra shtypi partiake . 

Kohet e veshtira nxjerrin njerez te medhenj eshte nje thenie qe une nuk e shoh te realizohet me ne shqiptaret .

----------


## brunilda_it

*Pershendetje  daniel00 !
*
*Nuk eshte se eshte pershtypje e imja por , une jam vete krijuese, dhe e shoh se sa ecen libri !
Tek Shkrimtaret Shqiptare do te gjeni dhe botimet e mia !
Mos ti permendim perseri titujt  e tyre ..., pra po thoja se une jam vete POETE __ dhe e shoh qe libri me poezi nuk ecen , librat vetem falen neper takimet poetike midis poeteve dhe  ne mjaftohemi me kaq !
Poezia e sotme eshte e prirur me teper drejt poezise moderne , dhe domosdo  dhe koha eshte e perfshire ne ato vargje, sepse ndikon ne gjendjen emocionale te vete poeteve !
Nuk jam e mendimit qe brezi im do te denohet per kete !!
Sot ka mjaft prurje te reja nga poete te rinj te mirefillte apo te talentuar dhe brezit te ardheshem i vendos vetem dije te zgjedh !*


_Me Respekt Brunilda !_

----------


## Kinney

> pra po thoja se une jam vete POETE __


ky eshte pohim shume subjektiv,
do pare cilesia e botimit...

----------


## daniel00

> *Pershendetje  daniel00 !
> *
> *Nuk eshte se eshte pershtypje e imja por , une jam vete krijuese, dhe e shoh se sa ecen libri !
> Tek Shkrimtaret Shqiptare do te gjeni dhe botimet e mia !
> Mos ti permendim perseri titujt  e tyre ..., pra po thoja se une jam vete POETE __ dhe e shoh qe libri me poezi nuk ecen , librat vetem falen neper takimet poetike midis poeteve dhe  ne mjaftohemi me kaq !
> Poezia e sotme eshte e prirur me teper drejt poezise moderne , dhe domosdo  dhe koha eshte e perfshire ne ato vargje, sepse ndikon ne gjendjen emocionale te vete poeteve !
> Nuk jam e mendimit qe brezi im do te denohet per kete !!
> Sot ka mjaft prurje te reja nga poete te rinj te mirefillte apo te talentuar dhe brezit te ardheshem i vendos vetem dije te zgjedh !*
> 
> ...



Poezine moderne kush ja u dikton juve si poete te sotem shqiptare ? 

Mos mendoni se populli shqiptar ka te njejtat problematika me popullsine e vendeve te modernizuara si Amerika , Franca ,Anglia e me rradhe ? 

Pikerisht ne kete desha te dal , megjithese juve shihni deget e problemit siç eshte tirazhi i librave se sa rrenjet qe jane vuajtja e shqiptareve , qofte brenda e qofte jashte kufijve te ndare e te bere copash nga familjet e nga te afermit . 

Cili popull modern qe poetet shqiptare u kopjojne stilin e shkrimeve , pra cili nga keta popuj perjeton eksodin , shpernguljen , varferine , fotoksinen , lypjen , braktisjen . 

Poetet moderniste u takojne salloneve mondane dhe vlerave te rreme te cilat populli jo vetem qe i perbuz sot por as qe ka per ti pranuar as ne nje te ardhme . 

Po si kujtoni xhanem se artisti qe krijon nje veper bie nga qielli , kur ne fakt eshte e kunderta dhe ai del nga rropullite e nga shtresat me te vuajtura te tij , qe do te thote ato me fisnike . 


Nese do te dinte poeti sot se sa gjate eshte ecur neper keto rrugica te verbera qe ata i mbajne si rruge qiellore do te shastisej , por egoja nuk e lejon te shohe boten me vezullimin dhe sinqeritetin e krijimit . 

Kerkohet te ndertohen botera te rreme me ane te autosugjestionit dhe sugjestionit tek te tjeret . Dhe me pas gjithe kesaj çorbe le te qajme hallin e tirazhit , kulmi i qesharakes . 

Nejse te lutem te mos marresh ndonje gje personalisht pasi po flas per nje gjendje sociale e jo per ty personalisht dhe te uroj per perkujtimin dhe dhimbjen qe ke kthyer ne art .

----------


## trysil

Kjo është temë tepër serioze.

Pa vëreni njëherë postimet që janë bërë shkel e shko brenda ditës dhe do të shihni se çfarë joserioziteti ka këtu.

----------


## Aleksa.K

_Citim:
Postuar më parë nga brunilda_it  
Pershendetje daniel00 !

Nuk eshte se eshte pershtypje e imja por , une jam vete krijuese, dhe e shoh se sa ecen libri !
Tek Shkrimtaret Shqiptare do te gjeni dhe botimet e mia !
Mos ti permendim perseri titujt e tyre ..., pra po thoja se une jam vete POETE __ dhe e shoh qe libri me poezi nuk ecen , librat vetem falen neper takimet poetike midis poeteve dhe ne mjaftohemi me kaq !
Poezia e sotme eshte e prirur me teper drejt poezise moderne , dhe domosdo dhe koha eshte e perfshire ne ato vargje, sepse ndikon ne gjendjen emocionale te vete poeteve !
Nuk jam e mendimit qe brezi im do te denohet per kete !!
Sot ka mjaft prurje te reja nga poete te rinj te mirefillte apo te talentuar dhe brezit te ardheshem i vendos vetem dije te zgjedh !


Me Respekt Brunilda !_ 




Bashkohem me mendimin e Brunildes dhe temen teper te DREJTE qe ajo ka hapur 
ne lidhje me LETERSINE e sotme dhe POETET e rinj SHQIPTARE !


PERSHENDETJE  Brunilda !
Mungesa e Shtetit eshte 1-tjeter mos-perkrahje e poeteve te sotem , sepse 
ata nuk stimulohen prej tij !
Botimi dhe deri ne marrjen e librit nga shtepite botuese e ka vetem ne shpatulla autori__dhe ndihma nga ana kulturore e shtetit eshte zero !
Librat nuk shkojne as ne nje vend tjeter vec ne duart e autorit i cili shpenzon per te nxjerre ne drite 1-liber__dhe me tej ai ngelet ne bibliotekat e tyre personale, diku mbushin dhe "dollapet"  !!! Eshte per te ardhur keq vertet__qe POETI nuk merr ne dore as 1-lloj fitimi pasi libri nuk shitet !
Libri vetem ka 1-tradite tek poetet tane __dhurimin e librit !

Edhe parashkruesit ne kete teme nuk jane serioze ne postimet e tyre sic i ka permendur edhe  trysil !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *A lexohet letersi dhe a njihen poetet e sotem Shqiptare !?
> *
> *Jemi deshmimtare te kesaj jete te gjithe !
> Qofshin njerez te thjeshte, poete e shkrimtare te gjinive te ndryshme !
> Neper kohera nga brezi ne brez letersia shqiptare dhe poetet jane pjesa me e ndeshkuar e krijimtarise !
> Nje pjese e krijimeve tona behen "pre" e botimeve te here pas hereshme te shtepive botuese te cilat jane kthyer ne nje "treg piraterie" , gje e cila ben te humbas poeti dhe vlera e vertete e krijimit !
> Duhet te gjejme te ky forum shfaqjen e krijimeve tona per te hequr stresin e vazhdueshem te krijuar ne keta tregje botimi !
> Por e verteta e mbetur eshte e shkruara ne leter e cila pret driten e botimit nga dora e POETEVE !*
> 
> ...


Teme interesante,e pare nga nje kendveshtrim..shume inteligjent.
Eshte tema me patriotike,e hapur ne forum..(per aq sa kam lexuar)..

Sipas meje,mungojne botuesit e mirefillte.Nje shtepi botuhese...qe hapet nga nje tregetar qe meret me ndertime pallatesh...eshte hapur thjesht..per te fituar..o per te koruptuar...dhe letersin e sotme Shqiptare.
Lexohet,po ka dhe mungese cilesie e kulture;nga te dyja palet...

----------

